# Uncontrollable Aggression... HELP!



## JamieL (Mar 14, 2012)

We rescued our GSD about a year ago, his name is TJ. When we adopted him, he was pleasant to all people and other dogs; about 2 months later he began to change his attitude. When introduced to my mother’s lab he could care less, but when her dog came to greet me TJ attacked (no serious injury to either dog). Needless to say, that was the first and only meeting. After that he began to get aggressive towards strangers walking in the neighborhood (not in close proximity). We had an obedience trainer come to our house to help us gain control of TJ, he is smart and stubborn, but did better in every field except the aggression. It has been about a year and he is worse than ever, he pulls so hard and causes such a scene when somebody else is walking in the neighborhood. I am very aware of what is going on around us and I will avoid crossing paths with another person, but it is not always possible. I am hoping someone can lend some advice. He is affectionate in the house and he is fantastic in every aspect other than what is mentioned above. Thank You!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe find a better trainer or perhaps preferably a good dog behaviorist (ck with your vet and/or local Humane Society) - one with proven experience with large potentially aggresive dogs (preferably GSD's). Many OB trainers are not very good with DA/HA dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW this is an issue that i would guess will NOT get any better by itself and needs your immediate continuing attention. I do think that you can address it successfully!


----------



## JamieL (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you, I will check with my vet, we have a good relationship there. TJ is 7 so I'm not sure if age has anything to do with it as well.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I ran into a lot of the same issues as you when I got my dog. I'd wager our dogs are very similar, and here is what I have done for my animal to make her life safe, for her and for the world. When you mean he causes a scene, walk me step by step with what happens.

Run a full thyroid panel at the vet. Check for hip displasia, or any physical ailment that would cause this.

Get a behaviorist or recommended dog trainer - one with experience. Call your local schutzhund club and ask if they can give a referral specific to your issue.

NILF. Nothing in life is free. I used tethering as well. My dog did not eat out of a bowl for a month straight. It came from my hand or in a puzzle, ball, etc.

OBEDIENCE. Obedience. Obedience. Obedience. A million times over. I cannot stress this enough. Work with TJ daily on his obedience. Find a good release for him, up his exercise. Work with a recommended trainer to achieve the control you need.

I spent and spend a lot of time with my GSD who came to me with issues. It is the most rewarding thing I have ever done and I would not trade her for anything. Get a good trainer to work with you, and I guarantee your bond with strengthen, the manners will improve, and you will both be the happier.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Jamie

Have your vet check as ShenzisMom suggested, especially if this a change in behaviour. But you also need to make sure that every contact, even just seeing another dog or person, is a positive experience. 

You need to change TJ's mindset, so that he associates other dogs and people with good things, and feels no need to react to them in an aggressive way. 

First of all try your very best not to pull or yank your dog, keep his leash as loose as possible, especially if he wears a prong collar or choke chain, as he will associate the discomfort with whatever it is he is reacting too......and this will make him react even more. 

Carry with you a supply of lovely treats if he's food orientated - or a favourite toy if he responds better to that. 

Keep as far away from other dogs as you need to in order for TJ not to react to them. As soon as you see another dog get TJ's attention and give him a treat. By doing this instead of seeing another dog and feeling he needs to react, he'll start to look forward to a treat, or a play. Dogs normally react in an agressive way because they are fearful. They want to make the other dog go away. You need to get TJ to feel secure and know that you will deal with any fearful things he comes across. 

Dogs that are stressed will often not take a treat, so if TJ refuses the treat get him further away from the other dog by happily calling his name and running away a short distance....this should not only get his attention, but it will also get him further away from the other dog and relax him a little. 

As he gets more confident in your ability to look out for him, you'll find you can slowly close the distance. Do Not be tempted to rush things, work at TJ's pace. Watch his body language and don't push him past his comfort threshold. 

Sometimes, things happen and you won't be able to get a safe distance. If you possibly can, get him away from his trigger, by turning around and walking the other way or by getting behind a parked car or wall etc. If you can't for whatever reason, put yourself between TJ and the other dog, try and get his attention and flood him with treats. 

Hope all that makes sense. Come back and ask whatever questions you need to.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like he is resource guarding you. Find a good trainer. I would look for a Schutzhund club and talk to their trainer for suggestions and help. 

I used LAT with an e-collar but my issue is strictly reactivity due to fear. I think you have a different issue going on. And I NEVER advise anyone use an e-collar without a trainer. You can turn this into a real mess in a hurry with bad timing.

If you currently have a correction collar on him, it could be making the situation worse. Prongs ramp a dog up and a choke collar could be doing the same thing.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Please accept my apologies JamieL. I have tried to delete my post, but for some reason I cannot find the edit button. 

I have done the one thing I hate myself ....I misread you post. I was thinking TJ was dog reactive instead of people. 

Sorry again.
Sue


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

JamieL said:


> he began to get aggressive towards strangers walking in the neighborhood (not in close proximity).


How so?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jakes mom said:


> Please accept my apologies JamieL. I have tried to delete my post, but for some reason I cannot find the edit button.
> 
> I have done the one thing I hate myself ....I misread you post. I was thinking TJ was dog reactive instead of people.
> 
> ...


Sue...you didn't misread it. He did react to a dog...the boy is both.


----------



## JamieL (Mar 14, 2012)

ShenzisMom said:


> I ran into a lot of the same issues as you when I got my dog. I'd wager our dogs are very similar, and here is what I have done for my animal to make her life safe, for her and for the world. When you mean he causes a scene, walk me step by step with what happens.
> 
> Run a full thyroid panel at the vet. Check for hip displasia, or any physical ailment that would cause this.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you. I will look for a local Shutzhund group, that is one thing that hadn’t crossed my mind. He is a boy with a one track mind, as soon as he spots something he is hooked on to it. His hair will stand up and he starts barking and pulling or lunging, typically that behavior is more aggressive when there is another dog, even after we pass he will keep turning and checking. He only allows certain people into the house, and they are the ones that he met right after we adopted him, before we became “his people”. We have had him for a year, and have a strong bond. I am prepared to do whatever it takes


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Your boy sounds just like mine. I'm seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. With work, I am betting yours will to.

Has TJ had a check up recently? If not, check into that as well as a blood panel and have his thyroid levels checked.

Next locate a GOOD behaviorist, either through the local club, your vet or if there is a GSD Rescue near by. Be sure they are very familiar with AND comfortable working with GSD. Check references, talk with current and past clients; what their dog's issues were, were they satisfied with the behaviorist. Are you comfortable with them? They will be training you to work with your dog.

In the meantime, it is a management issue for your boy. You have to protect him from himself so he doesn't get in trouble. I would suggest going ahead and getting him use to a wire basket muzzle. Up his obedience.

If you are using a prong, maybe reconsider. I know with mine all it does is amps him up. I use a martingale instead.

Keep us updated on your progress. And be patient, as hard as it may be.... unfortunately there isn't a quick fix.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

just to be sure...
your dog is not schutzhund material, you do realize that right?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bismarck said:


> just to be sure...
> your dog is not schutzhund material, you do realize that right?


Yes!!! We were not suggesting you join Schutzhund. We were suggesting you contact the trainer because they have experience with the breed! That is what has worked best for me with Jax. She is not SchH material but the trainer understands the working breeds.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Schutzhund is great for building confidence whether a dog will excel or not, but a good personal trainer is what you need. Someone who does home visits preferably so you can start there and begin to take him out slowly around people. He probably can sense you stress when you see people or dogs and that stress trickles right down to him. A good trainer can train you to use the right body language and tone building your confidence first which is half the battle.

My female is people aggressive though other dogs she is fine with usually. Part of our problem was me!! I stress when I see a person coming our way, I tighten my grip on the leash, and walk unsure trying to anticipate where the stranger is heading- and Zoe knew it so she reacted to that. Self training can work miracles once you know how to adjust your mind and body they will adjust their's and it gets so much easier from there.


----------

